# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Din sınıfı veya halkı soyanlar sınıfı

## ceydaaa

Kuran, din sınıfının en büyük kötülüğü olarak bu sınıfın, halkın malını-mülkünü çeşitli oyunlarla tıkabasa yemeleri olduğunu söylüyor.

Kurana göre, bu talan, Sizi Allaha götüreceğiz vaadiyle kandırılarak yapılmaktadır.

Yine Kurana göre, talan bittikten sonra halkın elinde kalan şudur:

Allahın yolundan daha da uzaklaşmış olmak.

Din sınıfı, işte böylesine vicdansız ve zalim bir sınıftır.

Din sınıfı, tarih boyunca, bir gulûl mücrimleri sınıfı yani kamunun haklarını çalıp çırpan sınıf olagelmiştir.

Kuransal bir terim olan gulûlün halkın haklarını, mallarını çeşitli oyunlarla ele geçirmek olduğunu biliyoruz.

Kuran, din sınıfının, halkı Allah ile aldatarak soyan mücrimler sınıfı olduğu gerçeğini çok açık, sade ama etkileyici bir biçimde ve bir uyarı şeklinde ifadeye koymaktadır:

Ey iman sahipleri! Şu bir gerçek ki, hahamlardan ve rahiplerden birçoğu halkın mallarını uydurma yollarla tıkabasa yerler de insanları Allah'ın yolundan usandırarak vazgeçirirler/insanları Allah yoluna karşı konuma getirirler/insanları, su yolunu kesmiş zehirli yılanlar gibi ürkütürler. Altını ve gümüşü depolayıp da onları Allah yolunda harcamayanlara korkunç bir azap muştula! (Tevbe, 34)

Demek ki din sınıfı olursa halk, bu sınıf tarafından Sizi Allaha götüreceğiz diye kandırılacak, buna inanan halkın elinde avucunda ne varsa soyulacak, sonunda da Allaha gitmeyi bekleyen halk Allahtan daha da uzaklaşmış olacak.

Hatta belki de dine-imana düşman kesilecek.

Veya karmaşa ve bunalımlar içinde ruhsal dengelerini yitirecektir. 

Türkiyede dinciliğin açtığı yıkım, toplumda bu üç belayı yaymıştır.

Din sınıfı bununla da yetinmez; dokunulmazlık ve despotizmini bir sadizme dönüştürür ve kendisini Allahın yetkileriyle donanmış ilan eder. Hatta yedek Tanrı (tâbir, Kuranındır) ilan eder.

Aldatılan halk, ne yazık ki bunu da kabul edecektir. Kuran bu tarihsel gerçeği de ifadeye koymaktadır:

Allah'ın yanında, hahamlarını ve ruhbanlarını da rabler edindiler. Meryem'in oğlu Mesih'i de öyle. Oysa kendilerine, tek olan Allah'tan başkasına ibadet etmemeleri emredilmişti. İlah yok o tek Allah'tan başka! Onların ortak koştuklarından arınmıştır O!

kaynak: hurriyet.com.tr

----------

